# Rear view camera - not for backing up



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

edit Mr Manning was right, how about this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=JU6L3JF7CHWE7KYJ

Can I have one of these in my car Mr Uber? $50 for video surveillance with night vision


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

I actually think that is a front view camera.


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a dual camera dash unit. I use it to record the road, but it can also record the inside of the car. One rider asked and they posed for the camera, I see where it could be an issue, but it can also be a safety issue for you the driver also


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

After an unusual event I had happen in my car over the weekend, I ordered a dashcam from FreedomCam. Figure it's best to have a record of what happens if something happens, and can always cover or disable the inside camera if the rider objects.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> After an unusual event I had happen in my car over the weekend, I ordered a dashcam from FreedomCam. Figure it's best to have a record of what happens if something happens, and can always cover or disable the inside camera if the rider objects.


Are there any laws stating that you must notify the passenger that they are being recorded? Or is your vehicle considered "public space" where there is no expectation of privacy?

I am also considering installing a camera system, but would hate to make passengers uncomfortable and see my ratings affected because of it.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I've looked over the Michigan Statutes, and there's nothing to specify a vehicle as a private space. The only way I would consider a vehicle to be a private space would be in a limo with a divider separating the driver from the passenger. I can't post links yet, but Googling 'michigan eavesdropping law' found a good explanation. It's only illegal to record 'eavesdropping', which implies you are not a party to the conversation. But in a car, you might tune out the conversation, but you are still party to it.



> Michigan law makes it a crime to "use[] any device to eavesdrop upon [a] conversation without the consent of all parties." Mich. Comp. Laws § 750.539c.
> This looks like an "all party consent" law, but one Michigan Court has ruled that a participant in a private conversation may record it without violating the statute because the statutory term "eavesdrop" refers only to overhearing or recording the private conversations of others.





> Michigan law also makes it a crime to "install, place, or use in any private place, without the consent of the person or persons entitled to privacy in that place, any device for observing, recording, transmitting, photographing, or eavesdropping upon the sounds or events in that place." Mich. Comp. Laws § 750.539d. The law defines a "private place" as a place where a person "may reasonably expect to be safe from casual or hostile intrusion or surveillance but does not include a place to which the public or substantial group of the public has access." Mich. Comp. Laws § 750.539a.


For me, my car is my private place, not yours. But again, I can always disable the inside camera if they object.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The MI statue refers to "any private place". I would argue that you have admitted that your car is your private place. Therefor, a rider would have an expectation of privacy in your private place. I would think that by recording them you are committing a crime. .... but what do I know?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

"...without the consent of the person or persons entitled to privacy in that place..."
Only the owner could have entitlement of privacy. But even further, "The law defines a "private place" as a place where a person "may reasonably expect to be safe from casual or hostile intrusion or surveillance but does not include a place to which the public or substantial group of the public has access."", Can a car driving down a busy street really expect to be safe from surveillance? And when operating the car as a Transportation Service, the 'public' has access to it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> "...without the consent of the person or persons entitled to privacy in that place..."
> Only the owner could have entitlement of privacy. But even further, "The law defines a "private place" as a place where a person "may reasonably expect to be safe from casual or hostile intrusion or surveillance but does not include a place to which the public or substantial group of the public has access."", Can a car driving down a busy street really expect to be safe from surveillance? And when operating the car as a Transportation Service, the 'public' has access to it.


Uber generating even more work for Lawyers! All this discussion is the sort of interpretive stuff that Lawyers love


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

A few more hours and I'll be able to post links I have found about it.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I have Pittasoft, or BlackVue DR650GW-2CH WIFI (front and rear camera's), they both can easily be rotated so they record the inside of my vehicle. -thedashcamstore- Do a google search, located in Texas they are probably the best store to do business with and they have a large variety of camera's with the best prices. WORTH every penny....


----------

